# Coors Field Denver CO



## RailFanLNK (May 18, 2013)

Going to be in DEN for a Rockies game on 5/18 and wife has bad knee's. We will be renting a car from Hertz from their downtown location on Welton Street. Would it be easier to park somewhere and take the light rail to the game or try and find parking? Also, we will be going to Cheyenne WY after the game and taking I-25. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Notelvis (May 18, 2013)

I think I'd go for the rental car and find parking as the light rail station has been moved away from right behind the Union Station a couple of blocks further away from the station and stadium area.

The temporary Amtrak station is actually very close to the stadium but if you're coming in on #5, it would be a long wait till game time.


----------



## the_traveler (May 18, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure where the temp station is, but I know it's on the other side of the tracks. Union Station (before it closed for renovations) is right next to Coors Field. In fact, depending on where your car was, you may be walking to Coors Field on the platform to board the CZ!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 18, 2013)

I've taken the train to & from Denver. The Ball Park is very close to the temp station! I stay at the LaQuinta (Park Place) & it too is very close to the Ball Park. Google Maps can help you! All three may be with in walking distance of each other!

Have Fun

edit: sorry, I missed the Bad Knees part!


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, we are going to snag the car ASAP but wasn't for sure if just "getting" the car and then parking somewhere near the rental station and taking the light rail would be easier and better for my wife's knees. Thanks for all of your info!


----------



## Nathanael (May 18, 2013)

Definitely drive to the stadium parking lot; the light rail has been moved three blocks away from Union Station and there's a large construction zone between it and the ballpark. The temporary Amtrak station is actually within walking distance of the ballpark even for someone with bad knees, but the light rail station isn't.

I've done the drive on I-25 north as far as Fort Collins. It sucks. Colorado drivers are mostly speeding in SUVs, and the crowded, narrow, twisty, elevated-and-sunken portion of the expressway in Denver is frightening. I ended up taking the US highways and state highways when I came back. My suggestion is to tell everyone in Cheyenne that you really wish they had a passenger train to Denver


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 18, 2013)

"Peeple trane doesn't runn out of Cheyenne it runz out DdddddDenver inlessin' your a hog or a kattle".  (Planes, Trains and Automobiles)


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2013)

And even when the CZ (or Pioneer) did go that way, it really did not go to Cheyenne. The stop was out of town (in Borie I think).


----------



## DET63 (May 20, 2013)

They used to "back" the train from Denver to Cheyenne, then run it in the opposite direction, i.e., "forward," for the rest of its trip, when the Cheyenne Amtrak station was in town (vice versa e/b, of course). Later, a station was built out of town, and the double reversals were no longer needed while the CZ or _Pioneer _served Cheyenne.


----------

